# Lawson - Samsung Galaxy Gear and Galaxy Note 3 Launch at the Hotel ME in London - September 24, 2013 (2x)



## Emmaline (25 Sep. 2013)

Adam Pitts, Andy Brown, Joel Peat, Ryan Fletcher​


----------

